# WTF have they done to Firefox?



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I knew I shouldn't have but I had my Firefox set to auto update. Just got the latest update a day or so ago. The new interface isn't terrible, except for one thing. The way I used my customize options. I always used to move the stop and reset buttons so they'd be on the far left by the back/forward buttons like they used to be when things made sense.

This latest FF appears to have removed the option to move anything to that area altogether. Not only that but it seems to have done away with the add-on bar (which I personally liked).

It looks like I'm going to have to find an old version and make sure it's set to not check for updates.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

I personally switched to Chrome a while ago. The directions that they are taking Firefox makes me lose confidence in the whole idea of open-source software.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't like the new fox ;/ It's hideous!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

absreim said:


> I personally switched to Chrome a while ago. The directions that they are taking Firefox makes me lose confidence in the whole idea of open-source software.





Kascheritt said:


> I don't like the new fox ;/ It's hideous!


 The thing about it is most of the time, the modifications they make to FF (at least on the interface) are modest and don't bother people too much. But when they do something that's unpopular, they refuse to admit it was a bad idea and just give the people who don't like it the finger. That is one thing I don't like about it. I've pretty much managed to hang in there through most of the bad modifications they've made. I'll likely continue to use FF. But they had to know there would be people who would hate this.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I worship Google Chrome. I don't use Firefox, like, ew, lol.

I find it hilarious that Firefox now looks just like Google Chrome.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> I worship Google Chrome. I don't use Firefox, like, ew, lol.


 I tried Chrome a few times. The last time I tried it, I gave up after a few hours when I couldn't figure out how to download Youtube vids. I'm sure there must be some way but I wasn't going to fight with it over such a simple thing that I already know how to do with FF.

Chrome did not seem any faster, any easier or any more convenient in any way when I tried it. I did not see any obvious advantage to it and the process for installing add-ons for FF is extremely simple. The power of FF is the add-ons. Maybe Chrome grows on you as you learn how to use it but I didn't like it at all and found the extensions confusing and extremely limited.



> I find it hilarious that Firefox now looks just like Google Chrome.


 I find it repulsive. I "downgraded" (as Mozilla calls it) to 28 and made sure it's set not to check for updates. I prefer to call it "Backdating".


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

ugh exactly what I thought the other day when mine updated
I went back to the previous version after about 2 minutes :I


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

It took me a bit, but I've gotten used to the new theme now and even improved on how Firefox behaved before with a few tweaks.
There's an addon though if you want to keep the appearance of Firefox 28, as well as allow you to customise some of the layout more:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/classicthemerestorer/


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Agreed, was not happy about the add-on bar disappearing. Managed to find a fix though.

https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/the-addon-bar/


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I like the new Chromey Firefox look, but will still stick with the real Chrome most of the time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Milco said:


> It took me a bit, but I've gotten used to the new theme now and even improved on how Firefox behaved before with a few tweaks.
> There's an addon though if you want to keep the appearance of Firefox 28, as well as allow you to customise some of the layout more:
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/classicthemerestorer/


 Ehhh. I've already backdated now.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

I'd agree with calling it a downgrade. Firefox 29 managed to somehow break a couple of apps that we were working on, stuff that even worked in ie7... Fixed now, but what a pain. New interface looks like crap too, basically a chrome clone, but looks worse.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Kascheritt said:


> I don't like the new fox ;/ It's hideous!


+1


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

When something is perfect, and it changes, it can only get worse. Good job idiots at firefox.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

CravingBass said:


> I worship Google Chrome. I don't use Firefox, like, ew, lol.
> 
> I find it hilarious that Firefox now looks just like Google Chrome.


I've always stayed loyal to firefox and now they change theme to google chrome. :sigh

Opera anybody?


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

It looks too much like Google chrome.

Now when I have both open at once I can't easily distinguish them. It's unfortunate.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Lonelyfalcon said:


> I've always stayed loyal to firefox and now they change theme to google chrome. :sigh
> 
> Opera anybody?


Why not use Chrome?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Lmao. I remember when chrome did an update not too long ago that I hated. I was adamant about switching over to mozilla because I was so angry.

Several months later and I'm still using chome lol. I just can't quit it <3


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

it looks like chrome


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

CravingBass said:


> Why not use Chrome?


The problem with Firefox now is that it's trying to *be* Chrome.

Why this is, who knows -- the reason people use it in the first place is because it's *not* Chrome...

_"Change for the sake of change."_ --> This is *so common* in products of *all kinds*... JUST LEAVE WELL ENOUGH ALONE!!!

F***ing idiots.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

That feeling when you move from Mozilla to Chrome...do eet!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Why do people like Firefox better? The only reason I could imagine is the addons.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CravingBass said:


> Why do people like Firefox better? The only reason I could imagine is the addons.


Possibly privacy reasons as well seeing as its run by anything but Google.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

Noca said:


> Possibly privacy reasons as well seeing as its run by anything but Google.


+1 :agree


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I still use firefox. It might not be ran by Google but it does a get a lot of it's funding from them.



> The Mozilla Foundation is funded by donations and "search royalties". Since 2005, the vast majority of funds have come from Google Inc.
> Initial funding in 2003 came from AOL, who donated US$2 million, and from Mitch Kapor who donated US$300,000. The group has tax-exempt status under section 501(c)(3) of the U.S. tax code, though the Mozilla Corporation subsidiary is taxable.
> In 2006, the Mozilla Foundation received US$66.8 million in revenues, of which US$61.5 million is attributed to "search royalties" from Google.[8]
> The foundation has an ongoing deal with Google to make Google search the default in the Firefox browser search bar and hence send it search referrals; a Firefox themed Google search site has also been made the default home page of Firefox. The original contract expired in November 2006. However, Google renewed the contract until November 2008 and again through 2011. On 20 December 2011 Mozilla announced that the contract was once again renewed for at least three years to November 2014, at three times the amount previously paid, or nearly US$300 million annually.Approximately 85% of Mozilla's revenue for 2006 was derived from this contract.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Foundation#Financing


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

lol.. I love minimalism and simplicity.. so I still have almost the oldest version Firefox on my laptop..

I hate new Firefox versions, and I still have old XPs...and in gmail I have the old view on... and how they d fooked up gmail, my head hurts...


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't stand Mozilla Forefox browser. I am using Opera and Google Chrome. I used to be fond of Safari but it got so "improved" that I can no longer feel comfortable with it.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm used to Firefox's updates at this point. You can always download an older version (the last time I checked). The newest version seems fine. I don't really care if they're trying to be like chrome. As long as nothing changes too drastically.



CravingBass said:


> Why do people like Firefox better? The only reason I could imagine is the addons.


It provides me with everything that I need. What does chrome have that Firefox doesn't?


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

RobAlister said:


> I'm used to Firefox's updates at this point. You can always download an older version (the last time I checked). The newest version seems fine. I don't really care if they're trying to be like chrome. As long as nothing changes too drastically.
> 
> It provides me with everything that I need. What does chrome have that Firefox doesn't?


Instant and one process per tab are the only two Chrome features that I can think of that Firefox does not have. I also have no idea why Mozilla doesn't adopt Omnibox like Google and Microsoft, why cling to a dated design (address box and search box) that wastes space?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Are older versions as secure as the up-to-date version?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I got the update today on my school laptop, I laughed as soon as it opened. It seems that everybody wants to be Chrome.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> the reason people use it in the first place is because it's *not* Chrome...


 QFT


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

elitebutterfly said:


> That feeling when you move from Mozilla to Chrome...do eet!


 I would use IE first before I'd do that. And I haven't use IE since 2005.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Seems like everybody is trying to be obnoxious and force people to do things they don't want to do lately. Doesn't it?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I can't find any black themes for Chrome that change the whole interface. Most of them suck anyway, and they are just reskins.

I've been using this baby for years in Firefox, but this latest version seemed to change more stuff and the theme is taking too long to update to this version dammit!!! I'll just have to wait for it.. and use some random black reskin until then -.- (too lazy to downgrade)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> Why do people like Firefox better? The only reason I could imagine is the addons.


 Because I have been using it for many years and it has been perfect for my needs. There was a bit of a learning curve when I first started using it because I didn't understand tabs and add-ons. Once that was settled, it hasn't really let me down in all the years I've been using it.

And yes. The add-ons are a MAJOR factor. I have over 20 that I install anytime I reinstall FF. If I switched to another browser, I would instantly lose most of that functionality that just works in FF.

Occasionally, a good add-on will be abandoned by it's creator. One thing that's nice about FF is if it's a popular add-on, someone will usually fix it eventually. This happened with BarTab. It took a long time but there was at least one other add-on that was similar and functional while we waited.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

By the way, I installed FF 27 (since I had it on my hard drive). I set it to NOT check for updates as soon as I installed it. I just woke up a couple of hours ago, turned on my PC, started FF and it immediately updated to 29 again. WTF?

Should I disconnect my internet and reinstall?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't have much opinion on desktop Firefox, because
normally use Seamonkey. It's like the old Netscape, with
IRC, e-mail, html editor apps built in. The interface is
far more traditional than FF. 

Don't like Android FF that much, not enough options
and no really useable full-screen browsing add-on, at least
not for my OS version. Chrome is horribly dumbed down,
Android version has no add-ons. I mostly prefer Dolphin, 
it's good apart from occasional crashes.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Google chrome is what I use. It's the best. Dropped Firefox like a bad habit a year ago.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Noca said:


> Possibly privacy reasons as well seeing as its run by anything but Google.


This. I've been a Chrome User for a couple of years and was slowly weening myself off as I'm not particularly happy with how invasive Google is becoming. Unfortunately alternatives to most of their products are not up to par. Hopefully FF doesn't completely drop the ball.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I know I'm late, but they've gone and ruined it for good with the latest update by changing the interface to look like Google Chrome's, so I've just done the unthinkable: just switched to Google's browser outright. They've merely started copying it, so might as well.

With the way it's been locking up for me of late, Firefox will be uninstalled from my PC very soon. The Chrome thing was the last straw.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Firefox has been my go-to browser for years, but the fact that I can't get into my bookmarks sidebar just by clicking a button anymore and having to actually click on show bookmars/view bookmarks sidebar makes my nuts hurt.

Still, I like it more to Chrome so I'll stick to it.

And IE...




...lol


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Given Google is not only spying on us, but basically trying to take over the world, I'm sticking with Firefox. I have hopes on Midori as it's not the bloated, memory-hogging, tangled mess that every browser is. Certain websites just won't work as of now, but very promising and very fast.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

will22 said:


> Given Google is not only spying on us, but basically trying to take over the world, I'm sticking with Firefox. I have hopes on Midori as it's not the bloated, memory-hogging, tangled mess that every browser is. Certain websites just won't work as of now, but very promising and very fast.


The majority of mozilla's income comes from google. Just sayin'.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> The majority of mozilla's income comes from google. Just sayin'.


For now, as long as Firefox remains completely open-source, I can avoid Google's monetary influence by simply changing the default search engine.

Google pays Firefox (and Opera, Apple etc) to ensure they don't get competition with their search engine and make money with ads through users using Google search by default. 300 mil gets paid to firefox each year for google to be the default search engine instead of bing and yahoo.
http://www.webmonkey.com/2011/12/why-google-continues-to-fund-firefox/
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/google-paying-mozilla-300-million-per-year-for-search-deal/65921

If Mozilla bows down to Google's more dubious interests, I'll switch to Midori, Epiphany, or Konqueror.


----------

